# Sand



## BabbaYagga (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi,

I recently have been putting sand on the floor of my pigeon loft, so far I like it, but I noticed since the sand has been on the floor the pigeons havent been eating any grit at all. Are they eating sand instead, is that bad for them? Its that playground/all purpose sand.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I too use sand and have noticed that they eat the sand but haven't been eating the grit. Good discussion, i am sure many others will be along shortly to give there opinion


----------



## The Flying Kiwi (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Sand is all good! we use beach sand that we collect from just above the tide line as the tide is going out (Dry the sand in the sun before adding to loft).
Sands & Soils from different regions will have different trace ellements to offer your birds.
I also believe clay type soils are good too.
If you provide a mixture of sands, soils & grits to your birds they will choose what they need.

Regards

Kiwi


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I found this post quite fascinating, and so I put a bowl of sand in with my birds, and it was like a magnet! I can't believe they gravitated to it so fast, and they never had it before. They are eating it too. It is clean sand. i am just amazed!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> I found this post quite fascinating, and so I put a bowl of sand in with my birds, and it was like a magnet! I can't believe they gravitated to it so fast, and they never had it before. They are eating it too. It is clean sand. i am just amazed!


It is pretty weird and i guess they get what they need (like the stuff they get from grit). If you think about it that is probably how feral pigeon get the stuff that domestic pigeon get from grit. Just thought I'd throw this in here. I still allow my pigeons to eat grit if they want it.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Good information ... I was wondering about that . I bought a box of that grit for parakeets but it seems so small , its hard to tell if they are eating enough of the stuff . I'll switch over to regular sand . cheaper too (free)  

hambone .


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hambone said:


> Good information ... I was wondering about that . I bought a box of that grit for parakeets but it seems so small , its hard to tell if they are eating enough of the stuff . I'll switch over to regular sand . cheaper too (free)
> 
> hambone .


I don't know much about parakeets but i would say (if it was a pigeon) to still provide them with grit in a separate container and let them eat it if they want to. That way you make sure they are getting everything they need.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have been using sand for about an year now and this is my conclusion.

using sea sand is good because it has some calcium from the sea shells, the salty effects acts like a disinfectant and keeps parasites low. I also use sand in the nest boxes and nest bowls for the same reason.

Pigeons some times do eat sand which is simliar to grit but please remember, based on the size of your loft and the number of bords you will have to replace them regular. I replace sand in my loft once a week. This is because pigeons will end up eating bits of there droppings which i think is not good.

Also sand forms a thin layer on the ground, the dropping does not stick to the ground and its easier to sweep.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi warriec, that is very interesting, however, I don't have "sea sand", just sifted fine sand I use to keep my carrots and beets over the winter. 
I set a dish out for them this morning, and they just went nuts over it!  
Now, I do give them raw peanuts - they don't care for them. 
I do give them split peas - they don't care for them either  
But oh, that sand! I also have grit readily available for them and crushed oyster shells all the time. They get pigeon feed, so why are they so gravitated to that sand, is still beyond me, but they must be getting "something" out of it.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Snowbird sue: The Sand and Grit are used to grind the seeds.... 


?'s for the sand users, im thinking of this myself, Though how do you guys clean the sand???? I have a 16 x 12 Loft In Texas, with only lowes @ 2.00 bucks a bag this could get a bit crazy...


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have not been able to get grit here in Mexico so from day one my birds have been on clean river sand. We crush oyster shell and mix with it and the bird go through a lot of it. Sometime I think they play with it by putting all over the floor but msot time they just eat it.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Locally in Ohio, gravel pits sell sand for between $6.00 and $8.00 a ton.
I use "concrete sand" in my flights. 
At Lowes, you are paying for the convienence of having it bagged.
I suggest trying to find a gravel pit in your area,
Sand is close to dirt cheap.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sand is close to dirt cheap.
Sometime it free


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

> ?'s for the sand users, im thinking of this myself, Though how do you guys clean the sand???? I have a 16 x 12 Loft In Texas, with only lowes @ 2.00 bucks a bag this could get a bit crazy...


I use the sand on my own 3 acres, only on the cement tile floor of my Flying Section, I have noticed that it contains bits of small shells in it… I do see my birds picking at it when I change it every 3 days or so! You just need to know that the sand you get as no harmful chemicals! 
Maybe sand they use in fish tanks or children's play grounds or beach sand...? I guess??? then again if its too clean you wont find very much trace elements in it?


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I use soiled sand in the garden. It's great for asparagus and other vegetables.
I would guess that there are lots of gravel pits in Texas.
You can probably get it a rivers and streams like GEMcC5150, but I would get permission for taking it from private property and check the legality of getting it from public property.
Cleaning it would be impractical.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well mine like it too..but Im not bringing it to them...lol.. there is plenty on this property for them to get when out...very sandy here..we had to get a special well because of the sand...


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

I also place it in the Flying pen because it really makes it easier for me to just sweep up the Poop every day because it doesn't stick and then I hose it down once a week... its just so much easier for me...


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Pigeonmumbler said:


> I use the sand on my own 3 acres, only on the cement tile floor of my Flying Section, I have noticed that it contains bits of small shells in it… I do see my birds picking at it when I change it every 3 days or so! You just need to know that the sand you get as no harmful chemicals!
> Maybe sand they use in fish tanks or children's play grounds or beach sand...? I guess??? then again if its too clean you wont find very much trace elements in it?


WHAT KINDA BIRDS ARE THOSE BROWN AND WHITE--I LIKE THEM THANKS RON


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Ron,

Those are Called "Dutch Whitesides" they are in the Dutch High Flyer family of Birds, You can read a little more about them on my Website .... Click below

Thanks Ron

Louie


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You know I give my birds combo-grit and their pellets have vitamins/minerals, but sometimes they still peck on the ground and eat some dirt. I find it weird. Anyhow, I think pigeons love salt so if the sand is salty, then maybe they like to peck it.


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

i have a hard time getting grit out here...i use sand twice a week...i clean it by passing it thru a thin mesh...like the one they use for patio screen door (the one that keeps mosquitos out )...


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

is it ok if i m,ix dirt and sand and let it dry then sprinkle it on the floor of my loft so my fantails can eat it


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Keith C:

thanks.... Didnt think of that... Guess what!!! i pass by a sand / cement company EVERYDAY!!!! LOL...... its right outside my House, though it never dawned on me, its large trucks in and out, could this be a place your speaking of ????? or should i see mounds of dirt???


BACALA: This is what i meant, thanks for that, i failed to mention i use a modified cat scoop for poop clean up, but lillte pieces of break up still linger, so ill try the screen have lots of that down here SKITTOS are a mess down here when in season, lock down is a must even for me...LOL.... im a west coast boy and this annoys the crap out of me...


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Pigeonmumbler, How can i get a pair??? nice website.....


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello blkramhemi,
I will PM you my Phone number, call me and I'll tell you what I know!


LOUIE


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Blkramhemi, yes, you should be able to get sand there. 
If you only want a small amount and are willing to shovel it yourself, some gravel pits will give sand away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> is it ok if i m,ix dirt and sand and let it dry then sprinkle it on the floor of my loft so my fantails can eat it


they will eat poop along with it.. I would put it in a pan and the clean it out each time. but really red grit and oystershells is all they need.


----------

